# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Kimia ne kanalin tim ne youtube

## ne universitet

ME ndiqni ne kanalin tim ne youtube mbi leksionet e ndryshme ne kimi ,,,,,


www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRoGYEL7M9Q&t=14s

----------

